# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  storing crickets

## doogar

How does everyone keep their crickets I brought a cricket keeper yesterday then read that people have had escapees from them now im thinking it was a waste of money is there a better way to keep them without escaping my wife would kill me if some got out please help

----------


## Carlos

I use ExoTerra's small or medium Breeding Box.

----------


## Jeffww

Just use a normal kritter keeper. The main deal for me is that the side walls have to be high enough or the egg cartons low enough so that they can't jump out. I have a few dead end toilet paper rolls in there to make harvesting easier. Also with critter keepers, I clean out the poop by taking out their food tray and just shaking it out over a toilet. Crickets stay in, poo falls out.

----------

